# مبدأ .. عمل .. جهاز .. السونار►



## Bioengineer (24 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
تفضلو هذا الشرح بالعربي

أرجو أن تستفيدوا منه.

ولكم خالص تحياتي...

ولاتنسونا بدعائكم.

مصدر الشرح/ د.حازم


----------



## م.الدمشقي (25 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر شيخ عثمان (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## eng_3YASH (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شرح رائع جدا

مشكور /م.عادل صلاح

متميز دائما


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ضب لابس برمودة (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخي الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافية 

كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع بشعة والحمد لله اني حصلة في هذا المنتدي الذي اكثر من رائع 

واكرر شكري لكم والشكر لله


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مقشش (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً يا سيد الناس


----------



## toa1987 (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندسه ورده (19 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (19 يناير 2009)

جززززززززززززززززاك الله عنا كل خير ونريد مواضيع اخرى وشكرا


----------



## المهندس الطبي 2 (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا.....بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (18 يونيو 2009)

تسلم إيدك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمه ياااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## moham777 (21 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكرااااااااااا


----------



## م. يحي (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور 
في انتظار المزيد دائما


----------



## طارق العصفوري (22 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا جزيلااااااااا:20:


----------



## medical.eng89 (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## الطيب ياسين (24 يوليو 2009)

نتمنى لك التوفيق مع تقديري


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## م. يحي (19 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## abdosada (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يمكن الحصول على مبدأ عمل جهاز السونار في الرابط التالي : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Ultrasound Instrumentation.htm


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## katanoma (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً ورمضان كريم للجميع...


----------



## احمد الكربلائي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*امتنان*

شكري وامتناني لك يا اخ لقد استفدت كثيرا


----------



## asleepy (14 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## غضنفر (20 ديسمبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع وقد حملت المرفق ويارب يفيدني بحثي


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## waleed elhelaly (14 يونيو 2010)

اريدالمعرفةعن صيانة هجهزة رسم القلب


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## غضنفر (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و لكم خالص تحياتى


----------



## منال الحياة (27 أغسطس 2010)

أرجوا المساعدة في هذا الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## حسن شرشر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور


----------



## ليدي لين (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## asmaah (12 نوفمبر 2010)

_الله يعطيك العافية_


----------



## تولين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mohammed.madani (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## العلم حياة ما تخلص (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير​


----------



## mohammed.madani (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## hesham star (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خيراااا كثيراااا


----------



## هموسة (10 فبراير 2011)

يسلموااااااااااااااااا


----------



## suzran (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااا


----------



## المهندس معاوية (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## som3a011 (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (30 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ياهندسه


----------



## منتصر المالكي (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك يارب العالمين امين


----------



## استبرق غسان (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## moha_mar (5 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي جهاز سونار chison600 لا يعمل حيث تتلف الفيوز دائما مع العلم ان خرج مصدر التيار 160فولت


----------



## hamoo38 (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بدورة 1 (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## s_alarby (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مشششششششششششششششكككككككووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## eng-abdelaziz (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا بس بدي اعرف ايه اهم الاعطال المموجودة فيه؟؟


----------



## ajeeljabbar (27 سبتمبر 2012)

مشككككككووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## Ambigiuous (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

